# Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...



## totomann (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren mitte August nach HOlland und mieten uns so ein Hausboot. 

Der Weg führt von Utrecht nach Amsterdam auf so einem Kanal. 

Hat von Euch vielleicht einer Erfahrung in dem dortigen Kanalgewässer. Kann man da überhaupt vom Boot aus angeln? Welche Fische, Köder etc?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## totomann (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...*

schade, weiß niemand was? :c


----------



## gardeur (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...*

Hallo,
ich hab dieses Jahr im Mai auch eine Woche ein Boot in Holand gemietet und bin über die Känäle geschippert. Du kannst selbstverständlich vom Boot aus angeln. Um Ärger mit den einheimischen Anglern zu verhindern, solltest du aber ein paar Regeln beachten.

Geh dir in Utrecht im Angelladen eine Sportvisakte (ca. 7,50€ ) und nach Möglichkeit eine Groote Vergunning holen. Das sind die Hölländischen Angelpapiere. 

Infos zur Sportvisakte
http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?themeid=28

Hier gibt es einen Visplaner auf dem du genau sehen kannst was für Fische in den Kanälen die du befährst vorkommen.
http://www.visseninnederland.nl/main/main.asp

Die Holländer betreiben für Raubfische überwiegend C&R also nicht jeden Hecht oder Zander in die Pfanne hauen. Wenn ihr unterwegs seit und nicht jeden Abend im Hafen schlaft sondern einen der zahllosen freien Stege nutz, kannst du wirklich klasse fangen. In der Hauptsache sind Weißfische zu fangen aber wie gesagt auch stattliche Zander und Hechte.

Viel Spaß


----------



## totomann (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...*

Hi Gardeur,


danke für die Info. Leider konnte ich mit dem Visplanner nicht so viel anfangen, da ich kein holländisch kann. Ok, das ein oder andere Wort kann man schon erkennen aber, na ja.

Die Sportvisakte habe ich mir schon übers Internet bestellt und auch schon bekommen. Ist ja lustig, dass die nicht einmal einen Angelschein sehen wollen. 

Was hast Du in den Kanälen vom Boot aus gefangen?

Wie schnell fahren die Boote?

Wir haben so ein ganz großes (15m lang) genommen  

Abends werde ich nicht vom Steg fischen, da gehen wir #2 

also nur mittags vom Boot aus, während der Fahrt.

Ist es sinnvoll einfach einen Blinker hinterher zu ziehen?

mfg
Andi


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...*

#hHallo! Einfach nen Blinker hinterherziehen? Na Na das wird nix! Kenntnis über die Kanaltiefe und entsprechend laufende Wobbler sollte schon vorhanden sein|rolleyes!Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## jaheko (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Von Utrecht nach Amsterdam...*

Kennt sich jemand mit Streetfishing direkt in Amsterdam aus ?
Wie läuft das ab ?
Wäre für jede Info dankbar...


----------

